# www.romshrine.com is leeching you



## Mehdi (Jun 25, 2004)

When I visited Romshrine I noticed some people leeching our images.


----------



## Chris6647 (Jun 25, 2004)

when you say "our", do you mean gbatemp's images, or what??


----------



## Bitbyte (Jun 25, 2004)

It's no problem: it says Pictures from GBAtemp
directly beneath the pics.


----------



## gmidnight (Jun 25, 2004)

They also have a line at the bottom of the screencaps that says Pics by GBATemp.  Please don't bring this little war between your two sites here.


----------



## neveras (Jun 25, 2004)

Romshrine news post:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> For all those who were baffled with the ShadyRom links in the previous news posts, this was an antic by Shady_Chocobo AKA Halo to try to advertise his site. All those who have visited ShadyRoms for the latest roms need not fret, for we have the latest roms now and there is no need to sink as low as Shady Roms. All those who choose to switch to ShadyRoms, that is fine, but you will be dissapointed(ShadyRoms gets hacked and taken down a lot). Romshrine is a blossoming community that will grow into something huge, and you want to be apart of that wonderful experience.
> 
> Fuck ShadyRoms,
> I need Coffee


Edit- Although your reasons are wrong, they're still leechers


----------



## mole_incarnate (Jun 25, 2004)

This has to be stopped, they are our images, made by our good old regular newsposters, hosted on OUR bandwith, OUR webspace and LEECHED onto their crappy little leecher site. Boycot www.romshrine.com now!

Oh and having "Pictures from GBATemp" below them, doesnt not make them leechers, they are trying to justify theft. Anyone to say thats ironic will be killed.


----------



## neveras (Jun 25, 2004)

Shit, I hadn't noticed it really was leeched
But how do you boycott a site no one goes to?


----------



## mole_incarnate (Jun 25, 2004)

QUOTE(neveras @ Jun 25 2004 said:


> Shit, I hadn't noticed it really was leeched
> But how do you boycott a site no one goes to?


Classic.

Ive been reading a few posts... all they do is bag other peoples sites, say how shit everyone is, then leech off them.

I swear, if I could hack... but course, I cant, so ill just boycott them.


----------



## djgarf (Jun 25, 2004)

i doubt anyone will moan about you using our pics but please store them on your own webspace


----------



## neveras (Jun 25, 2004)

Yeah I just thought shady was being bitter because of that news post
but now I realise he's bitter and has a point
I'm pretty sure 99% of us don't go there
But that 1% better stop this second
Hey with all the members here we could probably
do a little of the old slashdot (J/K of course)


----------



## mole_incarnate (Jun 25, 2004)

I think ill send a nice little email off to the admin there, no, not a sarcastic nice, a real nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Ill tell em not to leech our bandwith, although we arent too fussed they use our images, we prefer they create their own. As long as they dont leech our bandwith.


----------



## Maks (Jun 25, 2004)

Shady you are a jerk, you ruined our website, destroyed all our work. No one needs you.


----------



## neveras (Jun 25, 2004)

and then slashdot?
joking of course

I beleive the admin there is Rom Phreak or something


----------



## Opium (Jun 25, 2004)

I registered and posted a message in their forums to remove the images, lets just wait and see what happens. Leeching bandwidth from GBATemp can not be justified.

-Mr. O Unbound


----------



## mole_incarnate (Jun 25, 2004)

I have contacted romphreak, and have PM'd him with a very formal sounding letter. Pretty much it tells him to stop leeching, else we take anti-leeching actions.


----------



## neveras (Jun 25, 2004)

From the sounds of their forums it seems they don't give a damn

I bet ya 5 bucks you'll have at least one post threatening to hack you!


----------



## Mehdi (Jun 25, 2004)

they are lamers. As soon as the admin leaves they  stop caring for the sites and I am talkin about the admins. But who gives a shit. I just want to say that no matter what I think about them whether it is positive or negative they are still leeching Gbatemp's picture. The admins never show up so  better put it up on the frontpage or something so all the members can see how cheap these admins are.

Maks sorry about gbarealm; I was trying to hack kayaz not you.


peace out


----------



## Lily (Jun 25, 2004)

Why doesn't GBATemp just use some anti-leech scripts that prevent your images from being hotlinked? That would solve the problem pretty quick, and bollocks to them, because they obviously aren't going to stop.

Tossers.


----------



## neveras (Jun 25, 2004)

Or just for fun, switch file names of current pictures and post something really funny as a replacement picture

if that doesn't get a point across....


----------



## Xanthious (Jun 25, 2004)

QUOTE(neveras @ Jun 25 2004 said:


> Or just for fun, switch file names of current pictures and post something really funny as a replacement picture
> 
> if that doesn't get a point across....


Yeah something involving midgets. . .riding donkeys. . . possibly in a cowboy hat. That sounds about right.


----------



## Mehdi (Jun 25, 2004)

When I visited Romshrine I noticed some people leeching our images.


----------



## Mehdi (Jun 25, 2004)

LMAO thats a good one
I have some pics





If you put this one it would crack everyone up


----------



## phuzzz (Jun 25, 2004)

Actually, most of them seem to be from GBARelam, just the most recent ones are from GBATemp.  Unless they've changed the others already.


----------



## shadow theory (Jun 25, 2004)

I think changing it so the images couldn't be hotlinked would probably be a good idea, who knows how many people are leeching your bandwidth without your knowledge.


----------



## Dark_Firetime (Jun 25, 2004)

With permission i think it should be okay but without it.....Now they talks about hacking to make people form here to shut up they suck


----------



## neveras (Jun 25, 2004)

Shady, they already know what you look like on the forums, they don't need another reminder


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2004)

i must confess that i was on their site once but i thought it sucked (my personal opinion about the layout they use) and went away ...  but i also think that such peeps like over there are just lamers because theyre just flaming other sites and people ...

i REALLY think that those *freako's* of romshrine shouldnt flame anyone because if your not answering to a msg like the one from opium in *any way* your not up to making any good conversation with anyone ...

goddamn...  how i hate such things!!


we should simply report those fags to nintendo ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   hehe


----------



## Puck The Joker (Jun 25, 2004)

LOL I can't believe that this topic was started by that hypocrite Shady. For those who didn't know, Shady & Shadyroms were leeching our pictures also. They aren't anymore, they are just leeching (with permission) from Linkergba now.


----------



## Dark_Firetime (Jun 25, 2004)

I thing I was thinking is if they do this with us maybe they done this with another site before (or will do after us)....Stealing bandwidth is bad for a site like this, i can undertand for some big game site like gamefaq to link to other site insted of creating milion of useless pages but for a small site like this (and I hate it BTW...)


----------



## Mehdi (Jun 25, 2004)

I have permission to use the linkergba ones from the owner. the Gbatemp I'm sorry about that a co-staff used em. But as soon as Opium told me to take them out I respected that request and did exactly that. It's all about respect. Flaming other sites on your own is kinda retarded in my opinion cause 1= they advertise the site they hate
2= its onprofessional and childish. The members probably see that.

anyways the fact is that they are still leeching the pics. I say learn form your mistakes. They just don;t seem to get it....


----------



## SLADE2019 (Jun 25, 2004)

I rarely post here but seeing that pic has given me an urge that I cannot resist, even if it mean's geeting banned for flaming. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Shady Chocobo, that pic of you in that getup give's a whole new meaning to the name "Dork".


----------



## Mehdi (Jun 25, 2004)

dude LOl thats not me.. in google when you type gay in images thats what ya get


----------



## gmidnight (Jun 25, 2004)

QUOTE(mole_incarnate @ Jun 25 2004 said:


> This has to be stopped, they are our images, made by our good old regular newsposters, hosted on OUR bandwith, OUR webspace and LEECHED onto their crappy little leecher site.
> Oh and having "Pictures from GBATemp" below them, doesnt not make them leechers, they are trying to justify theft.


Regarding my earlier post:

I thought they saved the pics and then uploaded them to their own site.  I guess I should have checked closer.  Sorry about that.

I Totally agree with you mole.


----------



## djgarf (Jun 25, 2004)

looks like they have changed the pics now


----------



## Mehdi (Jun 25, 2004)

no if you scroll below to mario golf you see that those are also hotlinked images from gbatemp.


----------



## phuzzz (Jun 25, 2004)

As I said before, those pics are linked to gbarelam.  Although it is obvious that the actual pictures came from us, it doesn't matter since it isn't stealing our bandwidth.


----------



## Lily (Jun 25, 2004)

Well, regardless of whether they are or aren't hotlinking, shouldn't GBATemp set itself up so that it's not able to be hotlinked anyway? Saves the bandwidth for all of us forum-sucking leechers instead!


----------



## KaYaZ (Jun 26, 2004)

Ok i can see Shady has caused some problems (again).. There have been sometimes where i have not been able to take the latest pics, so therefor i used the ones taken from GBAtemp, i downloaded them and uploaded them to my own webspace (gbarealm.com) .. What happened here was a single thing, it was one of the members who where posting the latest roms, and simply did not know. I have now changed the permissions so it wont happen again.. I dont get why you guys get so excited, GBAtemp is like the most popular gba forum out there, and lots of places use pictures from gbatemp. Why make thousands of diff pics for the same rom, why not share instead (not hotlinking of course, bandwidth isnt free)... its the same news anyways...

To Shady: Dont post crap on RomShrine anymore, people dont care about your place..

Regards, KaYaZ (Administrator @ RomShrine)


----------



## Maks (Jun 26, 2004)

Shady what you did to us (even though it was intended a personal attack on someone other than me) still destroyed all of the work that I had put into that place, that's a lot of work. Also GBA2002. We had worked very hard and you for your own petty reasons decide that it's okay to do a little tit for tat and ruin a whole heap of other people work in the process is not acceptable. it's childish. No matter how many times you say sorry it will never make it right.


----------



## KaYaZ (Jun 26, 2004)

The guy (shady) thinks its fun to ruin peoples stuff, he hacked my mates msn ident, and he started to act like him and talked with his gf (the gf is 14), he got her to flash her breasts, and he took snapshots of it and uploaded the pics to his site so he could tell people to watch em... did i mention shady is 18?... he is showing pictures of an 14 year old half naked.......... do i have to say more?? yes thats right, its seen as "childporn"...

Nuff' said..


----------



## Chris6647 (Jun 26, 2004)

Shady, your such a loser... Coming here bringing dirt on others, while you leeched pics yourself... Damn your such a hypocrit.. I know the story between you an KaYaZ,... and i know KaYaZ, hes a great guy, he always help me and we are pretty good friends..... what have kayaz done to deserve such things??? i'd bet, nothin.... Keep hacking each other wont help a thing... i think that you (shady) should appologise to KaYaZ for gbarealm and the other, and then appologise to all the ones who was members on gbarealm to... and then help them build something up again, WITHOUT taking ANY credit for it....


Chris


----------



## Mehdi (Jun 25, 2004)

When I visited Romshrine I noticed some people leeching our images.


----------



## Mac2492 (Jun 26, 2004)

Geez, Shady, you can get mad, but don't go crazy over mistake. So he leeched a few screenshots, stole some bandwith. You should have sent him a friendly message telling him to stop, but noooo, you posted it on gbatemp, flamed him, made his website get boycotted... You coulda sent one message to fix it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh and you're trying to bring a whole site down for one person's mistake


----------



## KaYaZ (Jun 26, 2004)

im afraid thats how shady works... hes only good at making people sad, and ruin there stuff... he should try use all the energi and try do something good... destroying stuff is a lot easier than creating them...


----------



## Shinosk (Jun 26, 2004)

> Romshrine news post:
> 
> 
> > For all those who were baffled with the ShadyRom links in the previous news posts, this was an antic by Shady_Chocobo AKA Halo to try to advertise his site. All those who have visited ShadyRoms for the latest roms need not fret, for we have the latest roms now and there is no need to sink as low as Shady Roms. All those who choose to switch to ShadyRoms, that is fine, but you will be dissapointed(ShadyRoms gets hacked and taken down a lot). Romshrine is a blossoming community that will grow into something huge, and you want to be apart of that wonderful experience.
> ...



I am Musoka and I posted that for a reason. Shady_Chocobo took advantage of our forums and posted advertised his site on our frontpage. It was an attempt to steal our members and I do not taking kindly to acts such as this. The posts were deleted, his account, and he was banned from our site(IP).



> neveras said:
> 
> 
> > Shit, I hadn't noticed it really was leeched
> ...



Apparently you signed up just to inform us that a member of ours was leeching your pictures so obviously you havent been around to see what has happened in the past. Some rom sites were taking our pictures just like one of our members took yours. Then we they were warned a admin came over and flamed us in many events. So do not talk about affairs you do *not* know about.



> I think ill send a nice little email off to the admin there, no, not a sarcastic nice, a real nice . Ill tell em not to leech our bandwith, although we arent too fussed they use our images, we prefer they create their own. As long as they dont leech our bandwith.



The owner is currently on vacation and left the site to myself and the other admins.



> i must confess that i was on their site once but i thought it sucked (my personal opinion about the layout they use) and went away ... but i also think that such peeps like over there are just lamers because theyre just flaming other sites and people ...
> 
> i REALLY think that those freako's of romshrine shouldnt flame anyone because if your not answering to a msg like the one from opium in any way your not up to making any good conversation with anyone ...
> 
> ...



The reason we flame other sites and people is becuase they do things to use that are unjust. Any act against Romshrine that is not correct is *not* tolerated since acts like things bring sites and members to fight and flame wars begin.

The reason we did not answer Opiums message, at least my reason is, I did not see it. Mole also contacted the wrong people. Mr_Tacticz is on vacation and Romphreak is on dialup so he doesnt come around but 2 days of the week.

*We* are not freakos my friend, we are people. And this group of people have been treated unjustly by people like you and many other sites. And because of that we flame against them.




*As for shady*, his case is simple. He says that we stole images from "*our*" community, but the only reason he joined here was to try and shut Romshrine down. He is not apart of your community. If it were up to him he would close GBATemp because it would interfere with his sites popularity. Shady is bent on getting KaYaZ for their past and things that have happened between them and nothing matters when he takes revenge. He is trying to take down a site with good members on it just because of one admin and his past. I find that disgusting.


As for all those who flame, ridicule, insult, etc Romshrine, me, or the admins...*Fuck You*. Only one of you has truly admitted to visiting our site and joining the community, and even he left before most of the actions taken against Romshrine. None of you know what we have gone through with this site, none of you know the things people have done to use. *NONE* of you know me, KaYaZ or the other admins truly.

When I was linked here I tried to post something civilized, I tried to be nice, but after all the *garbage* I saw I think that no one here really knows how to think correctly about other sites. Once a person rises up against a site and gives you some quick info you jump up and *flame* the site.

We of Romshrine apologize for the hotlinking, but for you to say the things you have said in this topic, I know myself that I will never forgive GBATemp, or its members for its flaming. The things you have said hurt my pride since I know what is truly going on here since I was caught in the middle of it.

Those who flamed Romshrine without even taking a look, taking a quick look, or taking sides with the true criminal, *shame on you*. I cannot believe that a community like GBATemp would stoop as low and flaming a site that has barely responded to the accusations. Without even hearing our side of the story you have come to conclusions based on a criminals statements and you have insulted me, the staff of RS, and the members of RS. I am dissapointed in the members of GBATemp and the staff. Shame..


----------



## jumpman17 (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm joined at ROMShine even though I've never posted. I just registered to be able to grab a ROM everyonce in a while. True, I have yet to post a single message, but I know enough to talk about recent topics there. Everyonce in a while, they have a bad topic. BUT I would hardly say that makes up enough percentage to make them a bad forum. This is just based off of what I have seen.


----------



## Addicted (Jun 26, 2004)

QUOTE(KaYaZ @ Jun 26 2004 said:


> im afraid thats how shady works... hes only good at making people sad, and ruin there stuff... he should try use all the energi and try do something good... destroying stuff is a lot easier than creating them...


isnt that discribing you my friend?

please do not manipulate people kayaz, you do have the skill, but it doesnt work out good for you in the end, but you do find more dumb people to take. Kayaz is like a leech, jumps on you, and takes what he can get and then leaves....takes everything.



Forum mods and admins, you should be happy this topic made me join. Good way to gain members.


----------



## Shinosk (Jun 26, 2004)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Jun 26 2004 said:


> I'm joined at ROMShine even though I've never posted. I just registered to be able to grab a ROM everyonce in a while. True, I have yet to post a single message, but I know enough to talk about recent topics there. Everyonce in a while, they have a bad topic. BUT I would hardly say that makes up enough percentage to make them a bad forum. This is just based off of what I have seen.


Thanks jumpman, its true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also,


This is all about hotlinking a few small pics. You all made such a big deal about hotlinking and stealing the screenshots. This is quite the small matter and could have been resolved quite easily, but instead of being calm and collected the community struck a blow to Romshrine. It seems quite immature and quite impolite..

Of course, my judgements are based on the community as a whole. I am not single -ing out anyone or saying that a single person is stupid. The way the community acted was intolerable and immature. AKA stupid.


----------



## ajdude (Jun 26, 2004)

Shady, I reckon that it's really annoying that you destroy all of GBArealm's work, including my reviews of games, all because of one little thing. I agree with Maks 101% because all of our hard work is gone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Besides, if all of this is over, shouldn't a mod like Mole Incarnate lock this?


----------



## dice (Jun 26, 2004)

QUOTE(qrayzie @ Jun 25 2004 said:


> Why doesn't GBATemp just use some anti-leech scripts that prevent your images from being hotlinked? That would solve the problem pretty quick, and bollocks to them, because they obviously aren't going to stop.
> 
> Tossers.


I'm sure shaun was working on doing that. Was a while ago...


----------



## Costello (Jun 26, 2004)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Besides, if all of this is over, shouldn't a mod like Mole Incarnate lock this?Â


hey, he isn't the only moderator in there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyway, I don't see why I should close the topic because "the discussion is over"... I'm sure some people will still give their 2 cents...


----------



## Mehdi (Jun 26, 2004)

Ajdude sorry about gbarealm. Kayaz and Shinosk STFU you guys made a mistake by letting 1 person leech GBatemp's pics It is your responsibility that this does not happen. It has nothing to do whether I hate you or not. These do not justify your actions by letting a n00b leeching gbatemp's work. If you can';t stand the heat stay out of the kitchen.

You guys are not fit to admin that site. Anyways its DoS so the pics aren't up anymore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Kayaz = the biggest leech around.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The guy (shady) thinks its fun to ruin peoples stuff, he hacked my mates msn ident, and he started to act like him and talked with his gf (the gf is 14), he got her to flash her breasts, and he took snapshots of it and uploaded the pics to his site so he could tell people to watch em... did i mention shady is 18?... he is showing pictures of an 14 year old half naked.......... do i have to say more?? yes thats right, its seen as "childporn"...
> 
> Nuff' said..



Wtf Kayaz thats not true dude. I am 14. Besides I deleted the pics and I did not show them to anyone. Stop saying crap.


----------



## KaYaZ (Jun 26, 2004)

QUOTE(shady_chocobo @ Jun 26 2004 said:


> Wtf Kayaz thats not true dude. I am 14. Besides I deleted the pics and I did not show them to anyone. Stop saying crap.


whatever you say shady... im not gonna sink down to your level... its simply not worth it... if you have a beef with me, then good for you, i couldnt care less... but dont start to fuck with places im at...

K, Out

edit//

- also if your 14, that doesnt matter... putting pictures naked 14 year olds is still seen as childporn... and if you didnt show it to anyone? then how come i know about it, and 5 others told me about it...


----------



## Koekie (Jun 26, 2004)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The guy (shady) thinks its fun to ruin peoples stuff, he hacked my mates msn ident, and he started to act like him and talked with his gf (the gf is 14), he got her to flash her breasts, and he took snapshots of it and uploaded the pics to his site so he could tell people to watch em... did i mention shady is 18?... he is showing pictures of an 14 year old half naked.......... do i have to say more?? yes thats right, its seen as "childporn"...



haha shady you're so owned!


----------



## Leo111 (Jun 26, 2004)

QUOTE(Koekie @ Jun 26 2004 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed... thats what happens when people with relocionship dificulties finally get a partner..


----------



## mynimal (Jun 26, 2004)

QUOTE(Shinosk @ Jun 25 2004 said:


> You all made such a big deal about hotlinking and stealing the screenshots. This is quite the small matter and could have been resolved quite easily, but instead of being calm and collected the community struck a blow to Romshrine.
> Um. Excuse me, but when did we ever take a blow at RomShrine? All we did was send two PMs simply asking RimShrine to remove the images.
> 
> 
> ...



Psh, you're one to talk. Flaming other forums and communities publicly is no way to solve anything. It just keeps it going. You act like one person saying "Romshrine sux" or something counts for the other 17,000 members of the board.


----------



## Mac2492 (Jun 26, 2004)

Ahi said:


> Um. Excuse me said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SilverGenix (Jun 26, 2004)

QUOTE(shady_chocobo @ Jun 26 2004 said:


> Kayaz and Shinosk STFU you guys made a mistake by letting 1 person leech GBatemp's pics It is your responsibility that this does not happen. It has nothing to do whether I hate you or not. These do not justify your actions by letting a n00b leeching gbatemp's work. If you can';t stand the heat stay out of the kitchen.
> no they are not responsible for what their members do. They are only responsible for keeping the forum on the right track and of course their own behavior. They arent going to check every rom-pic that has been posted. As soon as admins from GBAtemp contacted them, they have taken some decissions and denied posting-access to members. They did what they could, dont flame them for being human!
> 
> shady, you might have been right, but you are taking this way too far.... after i read this topic, i have made some conclusions myself. I'm not going to pick either your side or kayaz&musoka's side because i dont care what you think about me
> ...


ok.... now im sure you have been lying to me also.... you said you were 18 and just finished your exams.... i cant trust you if you keep lying like this.... you force me to take musoka's side, he is at least an honest person


----------



## Mehdi (Jun 26, 2004)

Now listen the reason why i deleted Kayaz's old site was because he deleted mine. I mean He did it to me first then why the hell start bitchin about it. Now second this has nothing to do with whether I had some pics or my age this has to do with the fact that they had hotlinked images on romshrine which is lame. They has removed them and therefore they did a good job. But they shouldnt start bullshittin about how Gbatemp didnt show them respect while the staff of Gbatemp kindly Pm'd them. SilverGenix it doesn't matter what my age is because age is just a simple number. And if you';re on their site I couldnt care less cause its your god given right to choice your own way.

ok in simple words

Romshrine used Gbatrempo pics
I told GBatemp
Romshrine removed them (so it was affective anyways)
Now we can go our own seperate ways.

Not BS about how bad it was to take down a site. He took my site down and I did the same to him.

as you said Arty
"Wat u niet wilt dat u geschied, doet dat ook een ander niet"


----------



## KaYaZ (Jun 26, 2004)

Why did you take down RomShrine shady?...


----------



## Mehdi (Jun 26, 2004)

offtopic  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





wtf dude I didnt take down any site


----------



## KaYaZ (Jun 26, 2004)

then how come romshrine is offline...? it had lots of bandwidth left... you probally leeched it all so it would be offline...

you make me sick


----------



## Mehdi (Jun 25, 2004)

When I visited Romshrine I noticed some people leeching our images.


----------



## Mehdi (Jun 26, 2004)

...dude you're a slow one aren't you? I had nothing to do with it... Unless you prove I;m lying which I am not stop dragging crap into this thread.


EDIT: dude I can;'t even hack


----------



## KaYaZ (Jun 26, 2004)

Shady... why the hell do you keep lying?


----------



## Mehdi (Jun 26, 2004)

dude contact me on [email protected]

For real dude its not me O.o


----------



## KaYaZ (Jun 26, 2004)

Why should i contact you?... you think i have nothing better to do?


----------



## Mehdi (Jun 26, 2004)

whatever you want just wanted to prove I aint the only one who hates your guts dude.


----------



## yugi999 (Jun 26, 2004)

QUOTE(Leo111 @ Jun 26 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Koekie @ Jun 26 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE said:
> ...








 yep lol


----------



## Mac2492 (Jun 26, 2004)

hmm, 2 man fight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe shady really didn't do it.....


----------



## Mehdi (Jun 26, 2004)

Guess I'm not the only one whose after kayaz


----------



## SilverGenix (Jun 26, 2004)

QUOTE(shady_chocobo @ Jun 26 2004 said:


> Guess I'm not the only one whose after Gayaz


dude... dont start calling him names again, be mature man and think straight drop it and never talk to him, JUST FREAKING LEAVE IT!


----------



## Mehdi (Jun 26, 2004)

meh.. we sure are offtopic arent we


----------



## Mac2492 (Jun 26, 2004)

yeah.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Who else is after KaYaZ anyway?


----------



## Mehdi (Jun 26, 2004)

Dont know em from teh top of my head. But this thread has more people viewing it then my site has visiting it O.O


----------



## cricket (Jun 26, 2004)

Um, let's just say KaYaz has hacked my site before. (Yes, the infamous, but not-so-famous Romsource) so I don't trust him, and shady's done stuff too. Just please close this topic 'cause it's stupid and pointless.

Why can't we act as adults? Just go to the site that's hotlinking and tell them to please stop it. If they dont, just use a .htaccess file to prevent hotlinking of the images.

Personally, i don't see why anyone cares if the images are hotlinked. The images get cached in the PC anyways so it only uses bandwidth once, and the site isn't big or anything.

The site that went down, they should contact their host. If it's a good host, they're bound to have some kind of backup of the site.


----------



## djgarf (Jun 26, 2004)

i have been requested to close this thread by a forum member and after reading through it's clear that this is not going to stop if the topic is left open so if u wish to continue then either do it in pm or take it to another forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyone who dont like this being locked can pm me about it

djgarf


----------

